# I've been getting complaints...



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

That Remy, my basset hound, smells badly. He eats TOTW, gets bathed weekly, and I've started brushing his teeth thinking his own saliva was causing the problem. No dice - he still smells. It's getting to the point that people don't want to be near him when they come over and one non-dog loving friend doesn't like him simply because of this  

Any product or other recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

Have you had a vet look him over or perhaps have them check his anal glands? Bassets do tend to be one of the breeds I find to be "smelly" often but weekly bathing should definitely be helping. 

Are you bathing him or does he go to a grooming shop? You could look at different quality of shampoos.

Also check his ears, the smell could be coming from there as well a vet would be able to tell you if he has an ear or yeast infection.


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

Ears and anal glands are ok - I really think that it is just his natural smell. The current shampoo was just a quick petsmart grab. When it runs out (soon, at this rate) I'll try some higher quality products. Maybe having a nice professional groom would help as well?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

So he has been to the vet for a good "going over?" What kind of dog is he? That is abnormal for a dog to be so smelly. Is it just gas? You might want to add a couple tablespoons of low fat, plain yogurt to each of his meals. That will help with any digestive issues. It is safe and good for your dog. 
I use a shampoo called "Miracle Coat" and it works great. Leaves their hair soft and smelling nice. If they are in crates you might find that washing their kennel mats/blankets once a week will help. It seems dogs get a little more stinky if they are in crates. Mine did anyway. Not an issue as long as their kennel blankets are kept super clean.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

How's his teeth? I know you've said you've started brushing them, but if they're already bad, rotting teeth can smell terribly.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmm.. you might give Eqyss Micro-Tek Pet Shampoo a try.. I haven't used it specifically for odor, but i use it all the time for the itchies, and it really works great for that  I have noticed they smell better for longer with this shampoo as well.. so it may be worth a try. 

Here's a thread with some DF's opinions on it: http://www.dogforums.com/4-dog-grooming-forum/45440-eqyss-microtek-shampoo-spray.html


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Awww, poor guy.

I would love on your dog no matter how stinky he is.

A pro grooming may help, if it isnt a health issue. A pro groom can use a high quality shampoo and conditioner, and some nice doggy perfume. If you like the scent you can buy some for home and give him a good spray when company is coming by.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy used to be stinky. I just thought that was that but she doesn't stink any more and she is 16 years old and has kidney disease. She now eats specially designed home cooked food and gets a very powerful probiotic for her kidney disease. Her anal sacs, ears, mouth and coat are all much better than before home cooking. Definitely try the yogurt or something even more powerful. Could try feeding a simpler food in case it is a slight food intolerance causing some of the smell. Come to think of it I use the MicroTek shampoo on her as well. Good stuff! Try a bath every couple of weeks and wipe out the wrinkly bits daily with a damp cloth just in case of irritation or something smelly stuck in there.

I didn't do any of this to reduce stink. I had lived with a stinky Sassy for 13 years, just a nice bonus she isn't stinky now.


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

He is a 4 year old basset hound. I adopted him just a few months ago. The smell is most definitely coming from his fur, he rarely is gassy. His teeth aren't the best but aren't to the point of rotting - the vet and I discussed a dental and I wanted to try a good food and regular brushing before putting him under. If that doesn't improve in the next month or so, we'll be going back for that dental. 
I think I'm going to go with a professional groom and purchasing the Eqyss and some dog cologne - then following up with the dental. 
The thing that really gets to me is that I don't think he smells badly. He just smells like "dog" (if you know what I mean) and I LIKE that smell. However, my friends and family have all complained, so I guess I'm just a weirdo


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I met my first bloodhound recently and was talking to my Dad after. I told him the dog was sweet and cute but she sure did stink to high heaven! He told me that hounds are known for being smelly, it's just part of their charm. Might just be part of his charm and hopefully you can manage as best possible and your friends can learn to deal with (that's of course if there's no medical reason for his stink). 

Good luck!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

meghf said:


> I met my first bloodhound recently and was talking to my Dad after. I told him the dog was sweet and cute but she sure did stink to high heaven! He told me that hounds are known for being smelly, it's just part of their charm. Might just be part of his charm and hopefully you can manage as best possible and your friends can learn to deal with (that's of course if there's no medical reason for his stink).
> 
> Good luck!


I hope you worded it to this doggy owner a little nicer then "cute but she sure did stink to high heaven!" lol I think I would feel very sad if anyone said something like that to me about my dog. Maybe because I am so fussy about my dogs being clean though.


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

It makes me sad when people make comments about my dog's smell, especially when I'm trying so hard to remedy the situation. I have heard that about hounds as well, but I'm hoping to minimize that characteristic.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I definitely didn't say anything about her smell to her owner, just went on about how cute she was. And the owner mentioned she had just been bathed in the last week. You have to understand though that for the last 8 years I've really only been around standard poodles and they tend to have less of a dog smell than most dogs. 

Anyway, wasn't trying to offend anyone, just pointing out to the OP that hounds might just naturally smell a little more than other dogs and despite her best efforts he might just have that doggie smell.


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm not offended at all - just frustrated, especially with my boyfriend who knows how hard I'm trying and still complains about it daily. 
So, what DO standard poodles smell like?


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha, standard poodles smell like heaven to me. But seriously, can't explain the smell, since they have hair not fur they just don't have a very doggie smell unless they get really dirty outside (like when my dog rolls in goose poop, yuck, speaking of smelly). To me they just smell warm and cuddly. 

Glad I didn't offend you, certainly wasn't trying to, the bloodhound I met was so sweet and cute, she just smelled like a dog x 100. Good luck finding something that works for you guys.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

It is very true that hounds tend to have more odor. Hunting dogs and the sort also tend to have more aroma. They have more oils in their coats to protect them from the elements. It is those odors that put some folks off from these breeds. As cute as I think most of them are, I would avoid owning one for that reason. I tend to be more of a fan of less aromatic breeds myself. Rotties tend to not carry a lot of odors though I will admit, Carsten is my smelliest boy. He just gets bathed a little more frequently and his blankets are washed weekly. No smells in my house, I just can't deal with that.


----------



## HuggaPug (Oct 21, 2008)

Standard Poos DO smell like the angels they are :0) Bassetts and those other hound-type breeds tend to always have a doggy smell as others have pointed out. One shampoo you could try is Fresh N Clean- Petsmart should have it. I don't like it but alot of our clients do. The shampoo scent seems to last awhile. It is way too perfumy for me but I guess that's what makes the scent last.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

Have you checked his ears?

bassets are very prone to ear infections, and very frequently, it causes a very bad odor when not treated. check the ears, infection will be reddish/brownish gunk, and have a yeasty/bacterial smell. the ear can sometimes be red and inflamed as well. if there is an infection, the vet can give you some drops and maybe antibiotic to clear it up. after that, frequent washing and checking of the ear can keep infections at bay. some dogs live with ear infections their whole lives.

If the ears are not the problem, then i have found that drool on this breed is a real problem. it almost becomes a solid material that gets caught in the fur along their front legs and chest. frequent bathing, and waering bibs have made this problem a lot better.

let me know if those arent the problem and maybe i can think of some other


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

The only time he drools is when he gets overheated on walks (and not very much then) - guess I lucked out and got a "dry-mouth" Basset! Thanks for all of the suggestions guys.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Elia said:


> The only time he drools is when he gets overheated on walks (and not very much then) - guess I lucked out and got a "dry-mouth" Basset! Thanks for all of the suggestions guys.


My basset doesn't drool either. I haven't ever met one that drooled excessively. 
The only time my Penelope drools is when you have a really yummy treat you won't give her.

I just wanted to add my input and say that my basset also has this 'houndy' smell that you are talking about. I hardly ever notice it, and she too gets bathed more frequently than my corgi mix. She gets her ears cleaned once a week and bathed every other. I think that if you over bathe though he might produce more oils to compensate for being stripped so often and might actually end up smelling more. I also wash her crate bedding EVERY DAY without fail. I don't let her steep in her stench, so to speak.

Really, I don't think there is much that you can do other than what you already are doing. Bassets just have a certain smell to them. I have learned to like it because I associate it with warm snuggles I guess.

Good luck though!


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

The warm snuggles are the best! But I agree with Inga - I don't think I'll own another hound. As much as I love Remy (and find them all adorable) it really, REALLY bothers me that people think my dog and my house smell bad.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I definatly second trying the freash n' clean. Get the redish, orangy colored one I think it's called "scented" I used to use it when i worked as a groomer, and it left a perfumy smell for about a week.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Elia said:


> It makes me sad when people make comments about my dog's smell, especially when I'm trying so hard to remedy the situation. I have heard that about hounds as well, but I'm hoping to minimize that characteristic.


The EQyss Micro-Tek Shampoo is excellent for odor, as well as for itchies and many other skin problems. You dilute the shampoo 8 to 1, so it's very economical to use. My daughter's dog is "stinky," compared to my Poodles, which bothered her, so I suggested she use the Micro-Tek. She said it worked great, and the clean scent lasted for 3 weeks. I get mine from www.kvvetsupply.com because they've got the best prices for EQyss products, and, they don't charge for shipping. There will be a $5 handling charge for orders under $50, so you can also try your local feed stores to see if they carry it.


----------



## Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

Hounds and sporting dogs do tend to have a bit more of a doggy smell to them than some of the others. I had Gordon setters and after they were finished in the show ring and weren't getting their weekly baths I noticed they smelled more than my herding dogs. I simply went back to bathing them regularly and made sure their crate pads were washed regularly too. Especially for a basset you will want to make sure ear cleaning is also a part of a regular routine. Enjoy your new buddy.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I get my eqyss stuff from www.countrymileanimalhealth.com (9.62 +ship) and http://www.arcatapet.com (11.81 +ship) I only buy it from Arcata if I am buying something else that they have and countrymile doesn't so I can get them mailed as one.


----------



## megbot (Aug 3, 2009)

We have a hound mix... we think coonhound or bloodhound. Anyway, he can get quite smelly, and it's definitely just his fur. I just got this: 
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=19023747

Its awesome (and budget friendly!) Wrinkles smells so good. I actually put my node against him and sniffed and he still smelled good. I got a good lather and scrub on him, so I'm sure that helped. We had buddy wash, and that was ok and all, but I think the soap smelled better than Wrinkles actually did. I use that guy's shampoo and human soap, and it's all of good quality.

I wash my linens and whatnot in this odor removing concentrate. I forget what its called, but it works exceptionally well. Know that's not helpful  but something to consider.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm not sure if you're still looking for advice since this has been more than a month, but I have a dachshund, and the only time he smells is when he needs his anal glands expressed. 

Does your dog have dry and slightly oily fur? Since you mentioned that his "doggie" smell is coming from his fur, he may have some allergies that is causing this. Not all high end dog food is suitable for every dog (as I've learned from experience). Try switching around to other kinds of meat products i.e. if you're using chicken, you might want to try lamb or duck etc. 

I would STRONGLY recommend against using any of the artificially scented soaps - those things mask the smell but do not address the underlying problem. It's like using perfume to cover up body odour except that it doesn't really solve the problem. 

Try using a natural oatmeal product - I like Doggie Sudz which is all natural and has neem, jojoba oil and aloe vera, but anything that is mostly natural should work for your dog. You can also try a light tea tree oil shampoo or just use Dr. Bronners Liquid Castile Soap with Tea Tree Oil. 

Salmon oil and yogurt in small amounts are definitely beneficial to your dog's overall health. Halo Pets sells an Herbal Ear Wash that works wonderfully for dogs with big floppy ears and helps to prevent mites and ear gunk from building up. 

Your dog should have a slight doggie smell but if it is terribly overwhelming, then chances are it's an underlying health problem.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Huh. Interesting. Sassy hasn't anal sac problems any longer since she has been on home made food and she stopped most of her stinking. Before home made her sacs regularly needed expressing. I didn't think it was the anal fluid smell but it could change exposed to the air or spread through her fur like frontline does I suppose. She still has allergies, her skin is still dry on her back but there are improvements in other areas. She is on fish oil and a strong probiotic and has been for years and years.


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Not to change the subject, but Kathyy, is there a reason you do home cooked instead of raw? My dog has crazy anal sac problems even though we feed him top rated kibble and supplement with pumpkin, coconut oil and yogurt. I've been thinking of switching him to raw but am a little iffy on the whole "uncooked" thing. 

On a side note, Elia, you might want to try coconut oil as well for coat/skin health. I don't know if we're just blessed or what, but our dachshund just doesn't have a doggie smell at all these days (when he came to us he had a little, but was on Nutro Max) and I'm pretty sure a combination of high-quality kibble and supplementing with some good Omega-3 oils can benefit your Remy.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

She has kidney disease and was diagnosed right when all the food recalls happened in 2007. I found dogaware which has a terrific page just for kidney disease and was off. I really don't care about the anal sacs, stinky dog and dirty ears and would have been happy just for her to love her food. She does and is doing very well right now. She hates coconut oil and my dog with healthy skin loves it. Dogs!


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

I rotate his foods (TOTW, Evo, etc) and try to supplement with eggs, RMB, and other things. I would love to go raw, but my boyfriend thinks that this is "gross", and cannot be swayed. I will try the additional oils and yogurt (which I always forget about). His anal glands are ok. 

I got a new shampoo which is marginally better and he's going to the groomer next week for a professional once-over. After that, I guess another vet trip is in order?


----------



## jmead (Oct 20, 2009)

this is info from a basset rescue in las vegas

http://www.rescuebassets.com/basset info.htm


Bassets can have a distinctive hound odor. Regular grooming helps, but may not eliminate the "popcorn aroma" that they emit. If this will be offensive to you, then the Basset is not your breed. Most basset lovers enjoy this heady aroma as if it were one of the finest perfumes on the market! However, a strong, yeasty smell (which may accompany excessive scratching and inflamed skin) may mean skin infections, allergies, etc. See a vet.

hope this helps


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

It sounds to me like your dog is just really oily, and all that oil on his coat is making him smelly.

You may want to try a degreaser shampoo every now and again (Even Dawn xD), just be sure to follow it up with a decent (but light) conditioner so his skin doesn't dry out.


----------



## Elia (Apr 26, 2009)

Good thought Xeph! He does feel a little oily. As for the "popcorn" smell - I think we have identified my boyfriend's over-the-top objections to Remy's smell as he absolutely detests popcorn. He just smells "doggy" to me, but maybe it is reading "popcorn" to him.


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with trying a groomer. I'm not sure if they do something special or just have especially smelly shampoo (probably a combination of both) but the one time we got Logan professionally groomed he smelled like soap for at least two weeks! And this was even after I declined any doggie cologne.

Good luck. I know you must be frustrated. At least he smells like "dog" and doesn't have outstanding health issues.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wouldn't use a degreaser too often, but I think that if you find he's really "doggy" that it might help.

Dawn is a cheap alternative to try for this kind of thing before delving into Eqyss and what not 

Also, diluting a cholesterol solution to apply and then rinse off will keep him from having an overly dry coat and dry skin.

The sporters and hounds (with a couple exceptions) DO tend to smell more doggy as they naturally produce more oil in their coats to aid in repelling water and other elements while out on the hunt. Natural adaptation 

The dogs that don't have these coats? Harsh coated breeds like the Irish Wolfhound and Chesapeake Bay Retriever


----------



## tabijr (Dec 21, 2009)

Bassetts are pretty much just stinky dogs. i know it sounds wierd but smell his armpits and ears. if they both have a wierd smell or look red and wrinkly then he could possibly have a yeast infection which causes him to smell bad. for another you are bathing him WAY to much. washing your dog strips him of his natural oils and can irritate his skin. you should only wash him about once a month. if you do need to wash him more then make sure you are using a conditioner. hope this helps


----------

